# Bionic Bodyglove. Doesn't Fit With Extended Battery Attached.



## jared1337 (Nov 4, 2011)

So I bought the actual BODYGLOVE for the Bionic and the extended battery and back piece. THE BODYGLOVE DOESNT FIT WITH THE EXTENDED BATTERY! Does anyone know if there is a bodyglove version that fits the bionic with the extended and bigger battery? http://www.bodyglovemobile.com/product/motorola-bionic-flex-snap-on-case-with-clipstand,320.htm?CarrierId=1205033&ManufacturerId=1204548&ModelId=3529613


----------



## Blazin Blake (Oct 3, 2011)

Check this out... Not exactly a body glove but a Modified OtterBox...

Seen a thread on the droid forums about this and gave it a shot...

Let me know if the link works or not...
https://picasaweb.google.com/115471309077309037071/OtterBoxMODDEDCASE?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCLzWnIvl3K_J3AE&feat=directlink


----------



## jared1337 (Nov 4, 2011)

It looks like it should work, I am just a really big fan of the "BODYGLOVE" brand lol.


----------



## YouthD (Sep 27, 2011)

jared1337 said:


> It looks like it should work, I am just a really big fan of the "BODYGLOVE" brand lol.


In my quick search, I couldn't find anything by Bodyglove that fits the extended battery.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Get the combo holster case that Verizon sells. They are 30 at store or like 15 on ebay. Better than body glove doesn't leave your screen exposed when on the clip

Sent from my Rooted DROID BIONIC running hift3r


----------

